# steer mounting cow



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

Will a steer still have the urge to mount a cow? Just asking, because our dexter steer has been mounting our highland cow, and she's just standing there liking it.  We figure he's at least a good indicator of when our cows are in heat.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

..


----------



## dodgewc (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks like stew has redeeming qualities that we didn't think of. I'm not sure if the ai tech has highland or not. I'll make sure my brother checks.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

The steer that we're eating now mounted his mother all the 10 mos we kept him...and I don't think she was in heat many of those times, either!


----------



## IMContrary (Sep 22, 2004)

There was an old cowboy saying that applied to many things... "Like a steer, I can try."


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Look at it like this He is crippled NOT dead. Just like A gelding he gets the idea but can't follow thru.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

My understanding is that younger cows will often try to mount "inappropriately" and this is less of a specific in indicator. It's not uncommon for steers or even other cows to mount a cow that is in heat. It's also not uncommon for cows that are in heat to mount other cows. The key seems to be what the cow being mounted does. A cow that will stand to be mounted is probably in heat. Infact, it's referred to as being in a "standing heat" 

I can't remember the website off the top of my head, but if you do a google search on "breeding cattle" You can probably find it. There are several articles on cattle reproductive cycles etc.


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

The key is not that your steer is mounting your cow. Boys will be boys and that can get them in trouble sometimes. in other words they would mount a fence post if they thought some good would come out of it.

What you are looking for is if she is trying to mount him and even more is when she stands still to be mounted. You do not need a steer or even a bull to notice this. 2 cows will mount each other when one is in heat.

for more details read my other post on "whats the window "

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=195269


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

dodgewc said:


> We figure he's at least a good indicator of when our cows are in heat.


Right on the money, dodgewc.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

john in la said:


> You do not need a steer or even a bull to notice this. 2 cows will mount each other when one is in heat.


We have found that 8 month pregnant cows make great heat detection units, as they will ride hard and put up wet any cow that's in heat.
Must be the Ragin' Hormones at that stage of their pregnancy that makes them such horny old dogs.


----------

